

ReactiveMongo Roadmap: The Non-Blocking Scala Driver for Mongo on its way to 1.0 - sgodbillon
http://stephane.godbillon.com/2013/01/17/announcing-reactivemongo-roadmap-reactivemongo-0.8.html

======
dkhenry
There is way to little in the way of Examples and Documentation to really make
this a useful announcement. Why do I even want this ? Where is the real world
use case. ?

~~~
sgodbillon
The initial announcement shows typical use cases:
[http://stephane.godbillon.com/2012/08/30/reactivemongo-
for-s...](http://stephane.godbillon.com/2012/08/30/reactivemongo-for-scala-
unleashing-mongodb-streaming-capabilities-for-realtime-web)

ReactiveMongo is a pure non-blocking Scala driver for MongoDB. But more than
that, it enables you to consume data from MongoDB in a reactive way. For
example you can stream documents from and into MongoDB, without blocking at
all, without filling up the memory.

Here are some good examples: <https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-
demo-app> (A complete app with CRUD and GridFS)
[https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-
tailablecursor-d...](https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-
tailablecursor-demo) (a simple app streaming documents from a capped
collection through websockets)

~~~
alexjarvis
The examples were extremely helpful for me actually. Thanks Stephane! Looking
forward to the next release to make reading/writing BSON easier. Reckon we
could steal some of the awesome JSON macros stuff from Play for simple cases?

